# My Angels



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

my 2 angels


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

More...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

niiice! pretty little things


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You can tell who is more shy! The black one doesnt like its picture taken. The striped one is really friendly. I believe they are a pair or really good friends. They always hang out together.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Just beautiful!


----------

